# caulk or mortar?



## ChipsXJ (Mar 16, 2009)

I was wondering what the correct method of finishing the joint between the garage door jamb and the stone on my house is?

do you caulk, mortar, or mortar between the rock and the jamb and then caulk the seam?

Thanks


----------



## kok328 (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm no Builder or Mason but, I would think that you would want a straight, plumb mortar joint about an 1/8" from the door jamb and then fill that gap with a nice durable caulk for expansion and weather seal.


----------

